
Areion: The 3D printed racer which reaches 88mph - antr
http://www.smartplanet.com/blog/smart-takes/areion-the-3d-printed-racer-which-reaches-88mph/28741?tag=main;river
======
tvdw
So much for "You don't download a car"

------
bandy
But how many jigawatts did it take to reach it?

